

Apple Inc. - Employee Purchase Program - franze
http://store.apple.com/us_epp_73519

======
gaustin
I compared a few items and that gives you less of a discount than the
Education store. (Just choose a school. You don't actually need to have
attended.)

Am I missing something?

~~~
LoonyPandora
This is for employees of other companies to buy Apple gear with the corporate
discount. Like a bonus scheme, but instead of gift vouchers you get an online
store.

Though when I was at Apple, the student discount was more than the staff
discount.

------
daimyoyo
I've found the best way to get a discount at the Apple store is to
know/befriend a specialist there. They're more than happy to kick a discount
your way(after all they aren't paid on commission) if they know you. The $100
off my MacBook pro is proof. Sure it's only an 8% discount, but it sure beats
paying full retail. Especially when all I needed to do was ask "can you hook
me up on this?" and he did, no problem.

~~~
quesoviejo
Or befriend an apple employee and get their once a year 25% system discount.
The $400 off my MacBook Pro is proof. Ohhhhh yeaaahhhhh!

Seriously though, I was very lucky that my Apple buddy didn't need a new
system that year.

